# Godox Ving V860



## Gary W. (Jun 20, 2014)

Hey all,

I came across this flash and was wondering if anyone knew anything about it. The price seems fairly attractive. Thanks in advance!!

Gary W.


----------



## IMG_0001 (Jun 21, 2014)

I don't have practical experience with this flash, but lithium-ion batteries are not usually recommended for device with high wattage peaking loads such as in flashguns. This leads the batteries to deteriorate due to high heat generation. There are even risks of fire and battery explosion. 

Lithium batteries offer large energy density so they are nice for mobile application, but they are usually meant for steady power draw, low wattage devices like cell phones, tablets, laptop or radios. May be an oversized battery would be safe, but that kind of kills the benefit of usign li-ion batteries.

Moreover, I like the idea of having easily available replacement batteries for my flash if my batt set dies unexpectedly.

Edit: I have a Sigma ef610dg super flash and I recall that the manual advised against using lithium batteries.


----------



## pwp (Jun 21, 2014)

IMG_0001 said:


> I don't have practical experience with this flash, but lithium-ion batteries are not usually recommended for device with high wattage peaking loads such as in flashguns. This leads the batteries to deteriorate due to high heat generation. There are even risks of fire and battery explosion.


Are you sure about lithium? Funny that the renowned VML (Vagabond Mini Lithium) from Paul C Buff doesn't get anything but praise. 
http://www.paulcbuff.com/vm120.php

Godox is making some seriously innovative products. I have just got the Godox Witstro 360 which kicks like it's powered by a V8. It's powered by the similarly awesome Godox PB-960 battery, also a lithium unit.
http://flashhavoc.com/godox-pb960-lithium-power-pack-review/

OP, if you want to find out more about the Godox Ving V860, have a search around Flash Havoc.
http://flashhavoc.com/godox-v850-ving-review/

-pw


----------



## IMG_0001 (Jun 22, 2014)

pwp said:


> IMG_0001 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have practical experience with this flash, but lithium-ion batteries are not usually recommended for device with high wattage peaking loads such as in flashguns. This leads the batteries to deteriorate due to high heat generation. There are even risks of fire and battery explosion.
> ...



Yes, I'm sure about lithium. For larger high power draw devices (like electric cars or tools), there are safer variations of the lithium tech than the one used in cell phone batteries, but they have less energy density (although they also are more stable in time). The Vagabonds probably use these technologies and have all the required charging-discharging rate control electronics to ensure safe prolonged use. It could be more suited to larger studio strobes where larger, heavier batteries (possibly oversized) are acceptable than for speedlites.

On the other end, judging by the Godox images, the accumulator look more like a standard cell and I would not expect it to last many cycles. Such batteries are only stable for 1-2 years in standard use so I'd expect less in a device like a flash. It is possible that Godox went all the way and also implemented a good charge-discharge control circuitry though...


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 23, 2014)

I've got the godox 360 too man this thing has some grunt it's literally like a studio strobe the size of a speed light
I have a phottix strato 2 recieved on it and use the Odin to control it and get right out to 1/8000 sec high speed sync
It's awesome and it recycles fast too I'd it recycles as fast as a 5d3 can shoot with the extra cable giving extra power


----------



## IMG_0001 (Jun 23, 2014)

I've had a closer look at the Godox ving and it appears that the battery is actually quite powerfull cell at 2000mAh and 11.1V. This means that it needs a lot less work than a standard set of AA to have the tension rised to a level high enough for the flash (300V-400V). Then it might not be as bad as I first thought.

May be the 850 manually controlled flash at about 100$ and spare batteries at 30$ can be an interesting buy after all.


----------

